# Look what was waiting for me when I got to work this morning....



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! I arrived at work and got to my desk and THIS was sitting on my chair! My co-worker, Nancy had gone to a charity basket sale and decided to pick this up for me. Since she is not a knitter, she didn't know if it was worth it!

There are six skeins of beautiful lilac yarn, one skein of purple and blue verigated yarn, two pair of chiaogoo 7" bamboo needles (which I LOVE for making scarves and dishcloths), One pair of beautiful pink beaded needles, a pair of chiaogoo limited edition asian inspired needles, 5 chiaogoo stainless circular needles and a giant pair of size 50 bamboo needles which will be great for making that rug I've been eyeing. There is also a set of independent circular needles and a bamboo needle holder from chiaogoo as well as a beautiful basket it all came in.

There was also a candle and a knitting book included. Nancy may not have known it, but she hit the jackpot (for me!) and it benefited charity as well!

BTW... I have knitted Nancy countless shawls, sweaters, slippers, dishcloths, lots and lots over the years, so she knows these items will get used!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, Oh lucky you to have such a considerate work friend. Yours, Ellen


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

Jackpot! What a thoughtful thing for Nancy to do. Don't you just love surprises. Good friends!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Are there any openings in your office?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lucky your! Lucky Nancy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Cherish your friend,she certainly appreciates you to bring you this rewarding basket of goodies!!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

How considerate...just like candy!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

What a nice surprise to find when you get to work...nice friend..


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What a fantastic gift, it looks like it was put together just for you, enjoy!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

How wonderful. You both are very helpful to each other.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome stuff! The sweater is beautiful! It's so nice to have friends like you have found in each other.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

How wonderful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy,
This is really what I call a win,win!! It's great to have such a special friendship..Nancy thought of you when she saw the basket filled with items she thought you would like and you knitted a beautiful sweater for her. Lovely...thanks for sharing. Great job on the sweater.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good for you! One good turn deserves another I always say.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Heartwarming! Thanks for sharing -- happy for you!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW!!! Good for you, good frineds indeed.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

A good friend begets a good friend.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

A good friend begets a good friend.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

THATS AMAZING. GOOD THINGS HAPPEN TO GOOD PEOPLE. YOU DESERVE IT!! ENJOY. THOSE SIZE 50 CIRCULAR...TO DIE FOR


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on your gift. What a great way to start your day.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Super! You must have done many great deeds for such great Karma! 
You will certainly enjoy everything there.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow didn't you get lucky,Nancy looks lovely in her new jumper.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet it felt like christmas with all the goodies! What a thoughtful friend you have. Nancy is very pretty and the sweater looks great on her.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

What a wonderful friend you have. Such a nice surprise to find. 

She's is lucky to have you for a friend too. That is a beautiful sweater that you made for her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a lovely surprise!


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

you really hit the jackpot, lucky you


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Amy,what a lovely way to start a working day. There are so many nice people in the world and I love to hear about them. Say hi to Nancy from me. Yvonne


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

What a wonderful friendship you two have! Amazing how good friends always know just what the other one needs and is so good at surprising them with things. Enjoy your lovely gift just as I am sure your friend will love the beautiful sweater you made for her. Friendship, one of the most beautiful gifts you can give. <3 <3 <3


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh sweet! I love the sweater and all the wonderful yarn!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

What a great friend.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

eraineuk said:


> Hi, Oh lucky you to have such a considerate work friend. Yours, Ellen


Love your avitar picture!


----------



## Gerry Travers (Oct 16, 2011)

What a thoughtful lady! Wish we all had friends like her. She looks as if she could be modelling knitted garments for those patterns for a living, nice looking lady too. Gerry (Geraldine in Coventry)


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful basket and sweater You have a very wonderful coworker and friend in Nancy. Lucky lady


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I know you will love all the needles and think of your friend each time you use them.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

wowwwwwwww I want a friend like herrrrrrrr!!!!! seriously sounds like you have been a very good friend to her too. enjoyyyyy.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

What a wonderful gift, just the perfect kind of goodies for a knitter!! The sweater you knitted for her was beautiful. Wonder if she would adopt me for a friend! ;-)


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!! Happy Day !!!!


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

What a great friendship you have! Isn't it nice when everyone benefits from good deeds!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OH I am sooo jealous,what a good friend you have thinking of you and maybe another sweater ?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, As a newcomer to the site if I may be so bold to use your name, Amy it is obvious your friendship has gone full-circle with your friend Nancy. You should be justifiably proud. Who says Christmas only comes once a year' It can come in different ways.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahhh, the blessing of friendship.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a wonderful surprise. You have a true friend there.

Sue


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lucky you!! you deserve it!


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Please let me know what you are going to make with the greyish/light purple yarn...a lady in my knitting group just gave me a few balls of that...3-4 I think! I was gonna pair it with a brighter purple...Julie


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice people have nice friends and you both have a nice friend.


----------



## gatto566 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wish I had a co-worker like your friend. Blessings to you both.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW !!!! how nice.....on both accounts...


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW both you are Nancy are lucky. Nice way to start the day out!


----------



## moo (Apr 20, 2012)

You both seem to be very good friends and that's so lovely in co-workers. Your knitted top is verynice, clever you!


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

What a wonderful thoughtful gift.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Ummm wow! Are you hiring there? Lol!


----------



## Mercedes Chung (Feb 6, 2012)

wow, Amy, the basket full of goodies is great but what is priceless is the friendship Nancy has for you. It really is! You have such blessing of having a good friend like her. She is, also very very lucky to have a friend like you who cares enough to knit for her. Keep up with what you have between the 2 of you. It is really admirable!


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Christmas in May!! Lucky girl!!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great basket and lovely sweater.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

You must be a very thoughtful person and talented too.


----------



## fashion (Nov 1, 2011)

How wonderful. It always pays to be kind to each other, you never, know how you will be blessed.

Enjoy your gift as I'm sure Nancy will enjoy her sweater.

Having good friends, is a good thing.

fashion


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

You have a great friend who understands your passion.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice friends! Sounds like you are a good friend also!


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

beautiful sweater, I am making a baby set now with that pattern on top.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! I arrived at work and got to my desk and THIS was sitting on my chair! My co-worker, Nancy had gone to a charity basket sale and decided to pick this up for me. Since she is not a knitter, she didn't know if it was worth it!
> 
> There are six skeins of beautiful lilac yarn, one skein of purple and blue verigated yarn, two pair of chiaogoo 7" bamboo needles (which I LOVE for making scarves and dishcloths), One pair of beautiful pink beaded needles, a pair of chiaogoo limited edition asian inspired needles, 5 chiaogoo stainless circular needles and a giant pair of size 50 bamboo needles which will be great for making that rug I've been eyeing. There is also a set of independent circular needles and a bamboo needle holder from chiaogoo as well as a beautiful basket it all came in.
> 
> ...


What a wonderfully thoughtful thing to do! Bless her heart! You have an extra special friend. Sounds like Nancy must feel the same way about you. So many people go through life never really knowing that kind of friendship. Cherish it.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

It's always nice to have someone appreciate what we do for them. And it is obvious in your case. A friendship like yours is very special.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lucky pair you are! I love your co-workers sweater - that pattern is on my list to knit.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wow...I want to be Nancy's friend!!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow is right! That basket sure was jam packed with lots of goodies! Knit in happiness and good health!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW looks like a great SWAP. You get new yarn and stuff and she gets to wear gorgeous sweaters,
Great to have friends like her.
Linda


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh the knitting motherlode. You have a wonderful friend and sounds like you have been a wonderful friend to her.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Friends are what make life beautiful. Treasure your friends both at work and away. (love the sweater)


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Lucky lady, good Karma goes in circles.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

what a great way for nancy to show you how much she appreciates your knitting. really thoughtful. happy knitting, the wittless knitter


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! I arrived at work and got to my desk and THIS was sitting on my chair! My co-worker, Nancy had gone to a charity basket sale and decided to pick this up for me. Since she is not a knitter, she didn't know if it was worth it!
> 
> There are six skeins of beautiful lilac yarn, one skein of purple and blue verigated yarn, two pair of chiaogoo 7" bamboo needles (which I LOVE for making scarves and dishcloths), One pair of beautiful pink beaded needles, a pair of chiaogoo limited edition asian inspired needles, 5 chiaogoo stainless circular needles and a giant pair of size 50 bamboo needles which will be great for making that rug I've been eyeing. There is also a set of independent circular needles and a bamboo needle holder from chiaogoo as well as a beautiful basket it all came in.
> 
> ...


I'd say you both hit the Jackpot!!!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice place to work!


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazing! Congrats on a great friendship!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

What a wonderful thankyou and it's amazing when they are so right!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with Edie- win- win situation and what a great friendship!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Do let her know that we all think that she is a wonderful, wonderful friend!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What an absolutely gorgeous basket and how lucky you are to receive it! You are also a sweetheart to knit for your co-worker. I'm sure she obviously appreciates it!


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucky you! A lovely sweater for a lovely woman. How kind of her to bring that to you and how kind of you to make her a sweater.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

This sounds like a great friendship - it's wonderful !


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, What a lucky girl you are. Enjoy your gift.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do but you are a good friend too, knitting her that lovely sweater. What a good idea using wool in a basket. It looks so pretty.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Amy,
I am working on that sweater now. Hopefully mine will turn out as nice as yours. Great job!
Deb


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucky you, how thoughtful


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Awwwww..it is SO wonderful to have such a thoughtful friend and what a lucky lady you are to receive this fabulous gift. hugs for both of y'all


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I think you are BOTH exceptional friends - you to make her items and her to buy you the basket. Love it


----------



## LadybirdLynn (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,

I was reading my KP messages this morning and noticed the picture you had posted on your reply. What a great African Grey! Aren't they wonderful birds?! I have two, both of which are rescues and have health issues, but I love them. Would love to share parrot stories with you if you have a minute or two once in awhile. We parrot people have to stick together!


----------



## sheoguey (May 12, 2011)

Drool!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That truly is a wonderful gift, obviously put together by a knitter. And your sweater looks fantastic on Nancy - even over her t-shirt! You did a great job, and your work/friendship is obviously much appreciated. What a nice way to start the day!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

What a special and thoughtful gift from your friend! Also, it was quite thoughtful for you to make her such a beautiful sweater as a gift! Sounds like a mutually wonderful frienship! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

I am SO jealous! You are very lucky to have such a good friend.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

How thoughtful of your friend. I understand why you enjoy knitting for her. She appreciates your kntting and friendship. Congratulations. Patricia


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

raelkcol said:


> I bet it felt like christmas with all the goodies!


My thought, too....Christmas in May! Woohoo! Enjoy.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

how very sweet friends are wonderful!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Friendships are a gift from God!!
Most people never have a friend like this
Beautiful yarn.
I have wanted to make this sweater, but I thought the leaves design would be difficult to do


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Nancy really appreciates you and your knitting and it must be the other way round as well  What a great friendship!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say Nancy absolutely loves your knitting and this is her way of letting you know she appreciates what you do. Great job on the sweater & wonderful of Nancy to think of you with the gift.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm retired, but if I lived closer, I might consider going to work in your office any day.

Such a great coworker/friend and what a wonderful gift.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

THE best gifts are the thoughtful, unexpected ones-you hit the jackpot!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool! You surely hit the jackpot with the goodies and especially with the friendship. The sweater you knit is great and looks good on your friend.


----------



## dollymixture123 (Nov 21, 2011)

oh that is so thoughtful isnt it nice to be appreciated


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

What a wonderful surprise...this is the proof of receiving blessings back tenfold...You both have a great friend in one another. Enjoy your yarn, as I know she will enjoy her sweaters and realize the labor of love in them.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, what a friend you have, congrats & happy knitting. The sweater is gorgeous & so is your friend.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

That is really awesome that she got this for you. She is showing appreciation of all the things she has received from you over the years. What a good friend.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

You are very lucky


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW' Beautiful basket of fun things. What a nice coworker you have. Enjoy all of it.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice friend, you are one lucky lady.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

That is just too sweet that you are able to help each other. You get to knit her a lovely sweater and she provided you with terrific tools. I'd say that is a wonderful way to share. God bless you both.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh - lucky YOU! Those size 50 needles are a HOOT!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Are there any openings in your office?


Ditto!!!


----------



## amethystlady2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! I would have been just as happy to receive a nice basket of cotton yarn in pretty pastels...lol...and all of those needles! NICE! 

Looks like you ladies work in a court setting? Maybe? :-D


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Nancy is a good good friend and it sounds like you are to her as well. Congratulations on your surprise.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's great to read and see positive news. You both are winners. Enjoy your gift of yarn and a very special coworker. Wish we could klone the both of you.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Seems that your friend Nancy is very thoughtful indeed but so are you for making her that lovely sweater in the picture. Good for both of you that you have each other in your lives.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

what a wonderful friend a pity there weren't a few more people like her around


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodness me, I'd love to have a co-worker and friend like Nancy!

You are going to have fun with all these goodies, I know! I'm sure you are going to knit Nancy a little something, something, from you gift, for her thoughtfulness!

Awesome!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

that is soooo cool, lucky you


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! What a great treasure---gift and friend!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! It's a blessing to have good friends who care and do for each other.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Amyknits, you two are blessed to find each other and get to work together. Your story brings warm smile.


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

What's lovely story! Your friend is very thoughtful and appreciates your lovely handiwork and knows how lucky she is to get your handmade gifts! You are a very lucky gal having a friend that is so thankful and loves and appreciates your lovely handiwork! God bless you both!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

what an amaizing friend you have, because you are an amazing friend to her.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

You won the gift lottery. What a wonderful thing for her to do, I am sure she is so proud of the items that you have made for her also. I saved the pattern for the leafy sweater to my Kindle, I am going to make that one. It looks lovely on her.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

wow! You are very much appreciated!! She looks lovely in the sweater you made her. Enjoy all the goodies!!! Let us know what you make from all that yummy yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comments. Nancy is a treasure. I am lucky to have met her and work with her. I don't have time for hundreds of friends, but the ones I do have are golden and I appreciate them very much.. including my Nancy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And now you have the week-end to try everything out.... Itchy fingers, itchy fingers...... She is asweetheart to think of you and for supporting a charity... YEAH TEAM!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And now you have the week-end to try everything out.... Itchy fingers, itchy fingers......  She is asweetheart to think of you and for supporting a charity... YEAH TEAM!!!


Oh my gosh, you are soooooo right, Dreamweaver. I could hardly get any work done yesterday with that basket just "calling to me". At lunch I DID dig in and take a good look at everything.... even unwrapping some of the needles. That appeased me, but when I got home, I tore into it! Giggle, giggle. Only another knitter would understand!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonderful things happen to wonderful people!
Congratulations, Amy! I am very happy for your happiness.
It occurs to me that the office morale in your workplace probably makes it a very happy place to be.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

What a lovely thought and gift. You hardly ever hear of people doing thoughtful things like that nowadays, she must be a very lovely person.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG Thanks for sharing your wonderful story. This is a heartwarming gift to us all! A true example of the gift of friendship and please tell your friend Nancy that her generous act inspired your friends at KP!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

There are no things such as coincidences. The Sweater you made was beautiful and broought joy to your co-worker. And in turn, she brought an unexpected joy to you. What a good friend. You do beautiful work.
Moonieboy


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that's over the top. Good job on the sweater ( please share you pattern source?)What a friendship you two have. That is to be treasured.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Two lucky people!


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Will you give Mary my name too? :lol: What a sweetheart and what a haul for you.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice. She is definitely a great friend. Shows you she appreciates the hard work you do for her. What a HUGE treasure she found. Very lucky friend you are!!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

what a wonderful friend! I can imagine how excited you were when you saw that beautiful package! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are lucky!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater & beautiful gift. Is there any way you can tell me where to find the pattern for the sweater?? Thank you.

Dottie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=5010

Wonderful, top down sweater. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=5010
> 
> Wonderful, top down sweater. I would highly recommend it.


Thank you for the link to the pattern for the beautiful sweater.

Dottie


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. You are lucky to have such a great friend and at work too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good things happen to nice people. Lucky you.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

They say "What goes around comes around". Your kindness to your friend is greatly appreciated, so she found a wonderful way to show how much you mean to her. Two very blessed ladies I would say.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

way cool


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice friend you have there!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

You have a very nice friend, the sweater is beautiful too.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Great coincidence that you each brought each other something.


----------

